
Ask HN: Best educational apps? - tmaly
I generally use workbooks, but on a car ride, I sometimes let my Child use a learning app.  I have come across a number of great education apps for kids 3-6 such as Endless Reader by Originator, Quick Math Jr and Quick Math, Litebot.<p>I am looking for some other math and reading comprehension apps.  What apps have you come across that you thought were fantastic?
======
nso95
For young children:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/kids](https://www.khanacademy.org/kids) For older
children and adults: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/khan-
academy/id469863705?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/khan-
academy/id469863705?mt=8)

------
hienyimba
Here is a good list for Math games -
[https://games.pcmac.download/search/math](https://games.pcmac.download/search/math)
. It's for the iPhone. Ignore the Pc tutorials that teaches how to play each
game in your iPhone. If you see An app you like, search for it on the AppStore
on your device.

------
navalsaini
I plan to develop a kids version of halfchess (see halfchess.com). One of my
users recommended me to do that. Perhaps you could give it a try and send me
any suggestions from the feedback button in about us page.

------
digikata
I liked the Dragon Box Algebra apps for my kids at the time , and I see now
they have one configured for age 5+, but I am not sure how well it sticks at
that age.

~~~
tmaly
This looks great, I am going to see how it goes

------
nvusuvu
Starfall: Learn letters, phonics, reading.

